# How to cut glass



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi everybody. Generally I know how to cut glass but If its only 1/4" you have to cut how should it be done?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Hi everybody. Generally I know how to cut glass but If its only 1/4" you have to cut how should it be done?


how big of pieces...

good video... 



but what the guy does w/ his gizmo you do w/ the ball end of the glass cuter...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Cuts that narrow are really hard to do Esko. I've tried a few times but my failure rate exceeds my success rate. Use a new cutting wheel for starters. I've tried putting the pane on something like a ruler with the score line just over the edge and placing a board on the piece to be broken off and tapping it with a hammer. That improved my success rate but is still not perfect. Although that method works very well for cutting floor tiles. Maybe someone has a better method.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

You might want to try using glass breaking pliers which are an important tool in making stained glass projects. Here's a video showing how they are used.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Esko; Good to hear from you again!


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Cut using a straight edge then knock the back of the cut with the end of the cutter to make it crack completely through. The cutter will usually have a a small ball shape on the end to act like a hammer head. Also be sure to use oil on the cutter head never do it dry.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

Thank's guys! I'll try your tips first thing on monday! I knew I can get the info from you, everything I always wanted to know about life universe and everything but were afraid to ask.


----------



## Tiny (Aug 12, 2012)

PS. Nice to be back


----------



## Wenna Blue (Apr 22, 2015)

I'm surprised the person in the video is not wearing any type of protective gloves. I use it all the time since I have cut myself a lot. I use the glass cutter and pliers for my stained glass projects too.


----------



## PriscillaCNewman (Aug 18, 2016)

Good suggestion


----------

